# just had my blood test done and...



## ken Sass (Jul 13, 2012)

after taking 200mg test cyp every 2 weeks for 4 months on day 14 my test was 167 down from 200 which was also at day 14 when i was pinning once a month. i think they are gonna jump me to 400 mg a month which I will dose at twice a week. a1c was down to 6.2 blood pressure was 120 over 70 pulse 62. probably get told to see a endo. they did not check e2 or free test. ask them about adding a oral with the shot and they said no, they offered me the gel. but i have heard bad things about it


----------



## SmilingBob (Jul 13, 2012)

I would avoid the gel also. My dad has used the gel and pitched a fit until they put him on cyp. He only gets 100mg e2weeks though. Seems like a very low dose to me, but what the hell do I know?


----------



## DF (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow, 167 Ken.  That is suck ass.  I hope they up the dose & frequency for you.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 13, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Wow, 167 Ken.  That is suck ass.  I hope they up the dose & frequency for you.


if they up it i will take care of frequency


----------



## Spongy (Jul 13, 2012)

I have to pin E5D.  Starting on day 6 I start to feel the crash.  I can't even imagine doing it E14D.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 13, 2012)

Test Undecanoate is a godsend! Twice monthly injects are very nice and will keep levels stable. I don't kno if you can stil get a script for it tho


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 13, 2012)

ya i gotta do something


----------



## Spongy (Jul 13, 2012)

I think Test U is still unapproved by the FDA in the US for some reason.  Some trial in germany where a couple patients had a bad reaction (most likely due to injecting into bloodstream) was enough to keep the FDA from approving it.  



Get Some said:


> Test Undecanoate is a godsend! Twice monthly injects are very nice and will keep levels stable. I don't kno if you can stil get a script for it tho


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 13, 2012)

i am thinking var. and to think i was worried about getting below 500


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 14, 2012)

ken said:


> after taking 200mg test cyp every 2 weeks for 4 months on day 14 my test was 167 down from 200 which was also at day 14 when i was pinning once a month. i think they are gonna jump me to 400 mg a month which I will dose at twice a week. a1c was down to 6.2 blood pressure was 120 over 70 pulse 62. probably get told to see a endo. they did not check e2 or free test. ask them about adding a oral with the shot and they said no, they offered me the gel. but i have heard bad things about it



I feel ya bro... Mine was 116 only 2 weeks ago and getting rechecked next week. (week3) obviously still feeling not awesome... My joints need some lube and workouts haven't been killer but will be back to it soon.

Had to 1up ya bro  lol


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 14, 2012)

I can't imagine fellas. i hope everything works out for you guys! Its ridicules how we know more about this shit then doctors do. Pathetic.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 14, 2012)

Well ken there are other avenues you can take to upping those levels once you get all the initial bloodwork done and don't have to get it done so often


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jul 14, 2012)

damn we all got some low levels... im sitting at 207 off cycle


----------

